# Macro Challenge -- Vote Here



## stormbind (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok here are the entries for the first Macro Challenge contest. Anyone is allowed to vote. Please vote for your favorite. 

Thank you everyone that submitted an entry!
Good Luck!


1:






2:





3:





4:


----------



## stormbind (Mar 3, 2010)

Really? 27 views and only 3 votes? How does that happen?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 3, 2010)

Voted.  I haven't been on a whole lot the last week or two, or I would have played too.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 3, 2010)

stormbind said:


> Really? 27 views and only 3 votes? How does that happen?



Maybe they all suck?


----------



## stormbind (Mar 3, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Voted.  I haven't been on a whole lot the last week or two, or I would have played too.



Cool I would love to have you play.

There is going to be another contest starting this weekend, so keep your eyes open.


----------



## stormbind (Mar 3, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> stormbind said:
> 
> 
> > Really? 27 views and only 3 votes? How does that happen?
> ...



Maybe you should have entered.


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 4, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> stormbind said:
> 
> 
> > Really? 27 views and only 3 votes? How does that happen?
> ...



If that is your opinion, so be it, maybe you should clarify your position with reasons.  Either that or don't look.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 4, 2010)

#4 would make a nice postcard


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 4, 2010)

matfoster said:


> #4 could be a cool postcard design



Yeah - especially because of the historical significance of the date.

Christmas truce - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 4, 2010)

stormbind said:


> JimmyO said:
> 
> 
> > stormbind said:
> ...



Well i wouldnt wanna make these guys look worse 



tomhooper said:


> JimmyO said:
> 
> 
> > stormbind said:
> ...



Im just throwing up an idea to why no one voted, i didnt directly say these were bad


smart ass


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 4, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> stormbind said:
> 
> 
> > JimmyO said:
> ...



Really?

:er:


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 4, 2010)

> smart ass


I think that sentiment probably relates more to your first post that to mine.


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 4, 2010)

Stormbind, I'll tell you what I'll do.  You pick the subject for the next challenge and I'll supply the prize.  $10.00 USD to the winner's Paypal account.  Not much, but will make it interesting.


----------



## stormbind (Mar 4, 2010)

tomhooper said:


> Stormbind, I'll tell you what I'll do.  You pick the subject for the next challenge and I'll supply the prize.  $10.00 USD to the winner's Paypal account.  Not much, but will make it interesting.



You got it. Again the next contest is scheduled to start this weekend. Now we have a sponsor  :hug::


----------



## matfoster (Mar 11, 2010)

so which one was your favorite then, Stormbind?


----------



## stormbind (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you all for your submissions. For those of you that missed the voting thread..the winner is.....Image #4 of the 1914 postage stamp. Thank you Tomhooper for submitting the winning image. There were a total of 16 votes with Tom's image taking 8.

The next contest will start soon. The topic has been chosen we are just waiting on me to have the time to get the thread together.


----------

